# i got a honda gx 160



## torence20 (Sep 11, 2010)

hey guys picked up a honda gx160 for 5 bucks at a yard sale non running of course, i tore it down meerley as a project, it has been in the weather for a while i came to this conclusion as i ran into some difficulties when dismantling, almost every bolt i took out i had to use penetrating oil on and work back and forth several times so to not snap them off well two of them i wasnt so fortunate on, one was the valve cover no big deal drilled out and retaped, the other was on the cylinder head wich really really sucks but anyways did the same drilled and retaped, and i broke the oil level low indicator when trying to remove it everything was very rusty i wire brushed it as much as possible and pb blastered everthing maybe i should have heated them up idk but anyways once i got in there the cylinder had quite a bit of rust in it so i split the case pulled the piston cleaned it up a few minor scratches nothing major and then honed the cylinder out and there were a few scratches nothing major that i could tell in not master either so maybe its junk but anyways being antsy i put it all back together just snugged the head back down adjusted the valves so at a seated postition they were slightly loose. mind you this motor has no new gaskets, and the old ones are crappy and i didnt have one of the head bolts in as the hardware store is closed at this hour for grins i tried to take a comp test on it and it came up to 25 psi, what would make this so low, im assuming its because of the lack of the fourth head bolt but what else could it be? does the crank case have to be completely sealed up for and accurate reading? the gaskets are shot and i dont want to buy a new set if the engine is junk, im a novice and a newbie so any advice and help is appreciated thanks guys and sorry this is so dang long


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Crankcase gasket isn't the problem. Bad head gasket, leaky valves, and that 4th head bolt is a definite must.

You can cut the wire from the low oil sensor and completely remove it...


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

First off, you definitely need gaskets, specially head gasket and the fourth bolt. Low compression is from snugging the head bolts and not torquing them to proper specs. Causes blow by through bad head gasket and all head bolts.

2nd cause is not putting the valve rocker to valve to proper clearances. This causes blow by through valves.

However, being antsy will bust your wallet on a small engine, such as forgetting something. Like I dont know engine oil. Although we all have it and want to see it run now, you still need to take your time and do it right, specially when your learning them.

GX series engines are tough and will go through alot.


----------

